# What does the red light on the bar mean?



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Picture says it all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Must be one of the engineers that came here and asked a couple DIY questions...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

He should take that one off and replace it with a green one.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

We need a video, so, we can watch the factory sealed smoke get released.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I want video of someone pushing it. Lol

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Must be one of the engineers that came here and asked a couple DIY questions...



In this case, it looks like the technician was the dumbass.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The term 'hot conductor' has a basis in fact.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I've never seen a fastner annealed using that method before.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I've never seen a fastener annealed using that method before.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

In all seriousness, it looks like that side of the buss has been cooked before and the cable beside it, although it has a new bolt, looks like it was cooked before and retaped / heat shrinked.

Cheers
John


----------



## Bleddyn (Aug 29, 2018)

Bah! That’s barely at a medium cherry - probably only 750°C. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

and they wondered why i always carried brass nuts and washers in the tool bag at work:vs_laugh:I was finding these a lot when investigating panels, transfer switches, and disconnects. (had to take flir photos for the management (power analysis))


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like DIY in a Hoffman box smh.


----------

